# Help anybody breaking an adria caravan?



## 90132 (May 1, 2005)

i am desperate for a front or rear window from an adria caravan, preferably in blue tint.

or does anyone know of any breakers that have an adria in stock?

a whole van will do if i have to but must be cheap.

thanks.

email: [email protected]


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You may have already done, but if not try doing a search on google under caravan breakers.


----------



## 90132 (May 1, 2005)

ive tried every search engine i could think of but to no avail


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

del_boy I don't know which part of the country you are situated in but there was a caravan breakers in Hunmanby near Filey, on the east coast. Think they are still in business. I understand they buy old caravans and break them putting the parts on the 'shelf'. You might be able to get their number through www.yell.com looking under caravan breakers.

Sealady


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Is there a supplier of all sorts caravans around the Beverley/Hull ish area, they only supply parts not complete vans. Cant remember their name but they go to shows etc can any body cast a light to help del_boy


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

You could try contacting the Adria Owners Club:
6 Elbow Meadow, Colnbrook, Berkshire, SL3 0NY Mrs R Watkins 
They may be able to help.


----------

